# سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 4 ) ‏



## MIKEL MIK (28 أغسطس 2010)

*





سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 3 )

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 2 )

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 1 )​*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (28 أغسطس 2010)

*لـــلـــمـــاوس *
*لازم اشتري واحد غيره بكره *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 أغسطس 2010)

kerlos-love-jesus قال:


> *لـــلـــمـــاوس *
> *لازم اشتري واحد غيره بكره *​



*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 أغسطس 2010)

*مفيش حد معين
بس انا عايزه القلب اللي في الصوه 
حلو اوي
سؤال صعب وجميل
ميرسي ليك*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 أغسطس 2010)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *لـــلـــمـــاوس *
> *لازم اشتري واحد غيره بكره *​




*يخرب بيت اللي يسألك تاني ياد

:smil8: :smil8: :smil8:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 أغسطس 2010)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *مفيش حد معين
> بس انا عايزه القلب اللي في الصوه
> حلو اوي
> سؤال صعب وجميل
> ميرسي ليك*




*يعني مسكتي في القلب بس
حاضر بكره انزلك قلوب كتيره في الصور
بس يارب يطمر :t30:​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *يعني مسكتي في القلب بس
> حاضر بكره انزلك قلوب كتيره في الصور
> بس يارب يطمر :t30:​*



*لا انا جاوبت قولت مفيش حد معين اقولو الجمله دي
وبما ان القلب حلو اوي وهي ماسكاه 
بطريقه مش حلوه قولت اخدو انا
يا رب تمطر *


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 أغسطس 2010)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *لا انا جاوبت قولت مفيش حد معين اقولو الجمله دي
> وبما ان القلب حلو اوي وهي ماسكاه
> بطريقه مش حلوه قولت اخدو انا
> يا رب تمطر *




*هههههههههه
عسل يابت
ربنا يسمع من بقلك يختي
بحب المطره من يومني 
بدل اليومين دول يومين :heat:​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *هههههههههه
> عسل يابت
> ربنا يسمع من بقلك يختي
> بحب المطره من يومني
> بدل اليومين دول يومين :heat:​*



*ههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه
السؤال الجاي لازم يكون عن المطر
وبالمره اسال في اي فصل بتمطر:t9:
محدش هيعرف يجاوب 
طب ما تجاوب انت يا مايكل ع السؤال
تقول الجمله لمين؟*


----------



## نغم (28 أغسطس 2010)

انا بجد قلتها هذه الجملة لشخص بس نا ماقلتها له وجه لوجه لانى لااجرئ لكن قلتها بينى وبين نفسى ومن ذاك اليوم وانا عايشة على هذه الجملة 
كفاية كده؟


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 أغسطس 2010)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههه
> السؤال الجاي لازم يكون عن المطر
> وبالمره اسال في اي فصل بتمطر:t9:
> ...




*من عينيه جيتي في جمل يعني
بس ابقي جاوبي بقي لو عرفتي
وحياتك يختي قولتها
منوراني دايما ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 أغسطس 2010)

نغم قال:


> انا بجد قلتها هذه الجملة لشخص بس نا ماقلتها له وجه لوجه لانى لااجرئ لكن قلتها بينى وبين نفسى ومن ذاك اليوم وانا عايشة على هذه الجملة
> كفاية كده؟




*وهل وصلت له وفهمها
معتقدش يا نغم
لازم الامور اللي زي دي 
تتوجه للشخص نفسه مباشره
ومن غير اي احراج 
احسن ما تضحكي عليه وتهاوديه
شكرا ع مرورك الدائم​*


----------



## نغم (28 أغسطس 2010)

لا ماوصلت له ولا حتى حتصله لان الاتصال بينى وبينه مفقود وهو ب الشرق وانا بالغرب المهم انى قلت كفاية لنفسى كفاية الم كفاية دموع كفاية سهر لذلك انا بحس انى اقول الجملة دى لنفسى اهم لانى انا الى كنت بدفع الثمن


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 أغسطس 2010)

نغم قال:


> لا ماوصلت له ولا حتى حتصله لان الاتصال بينى وبينه مفقود وهو ب الشرق وانا بالغرب المهم انى قلت كفاية لنفسى كفاية الم كفاية دموع كفاية سهر لذلك انا بحس انى اقول الجملة دى لنفسى اهم لانى انا الى كنت بدفع الثمن




*حتي لو الاتصال بينكم بعيد
كان لازم يعرف منك كل حاجه
عشان مش يعيش ع حلم او وهم
وفي الاخر يقول جرحتيني او ظلمتيني
فهمه قصدي​*


----------



## نغم (28 أغسطس 2010)

ايوه فهماك بس اذا انا كنت عايش بجو ومجتمع يستحيل على ان اسلم فيه على ولد فكيف عايزنى اروح واتكلم كل شى كده ده كنت اطلع وبنظر كل الاقارب والناس الى تعرفنى وحدة ...ز
يعنى اكيد فاهم قصدى
فخليت كل شى مخبى من اول الحكاي ولنهايتها وكده ماتت وفات وهتموت اكثر مع الايام والسنين وكانه شى لم يكن


----------



## tasoni queena (28 أغسطس 2010)

هههههههههه

لحياتى كلها​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 أغسطس 2010)

نغم قال:


> ايوه فهماك بس اذا انا كنت عايش بجو ومجتمع يستحيل على ان اسلم فيه على ولد فكيف عايزنى اروح واتكلم كل شى كده ده كنت اطلع وبنظر كل الاقارب والناس الى تعرفنى وحدة ...ز
> يعنى اكيد فاهم قصدى
> فخليت كل شى مخبى من اول الحكاي ولنهايتها وكده ماتت وفات وهتموت اكثر مع الايام والسنين وكانه شى لم يكن




*فهمك طبعا يا نغم
وده التخلف والجهل اللي في اغلب مجتمعاتنا
ربنا يعوضك بالخير دايما
ويفرح قلبك ويسعدك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 أغسطس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> لحياتى كلها​



*ليه يابنتي يعني

شكرا  ع مرورك​*


----------



## نغم (28 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لتفهمك لحالتى والرب بقوته يحرسكمن هذا التخلف


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (28 أغسطس 2010)

سؤال صعب بس طبعا المشوار مع الثانوية العامة أصعب مشوار بس لازم نكمله ههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 أغسطس 2010)

*للموبيل بتاعى 30:
أصلى عاوزة أغيره 
هههههه
:t30:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 أغسطس 2010)

نغم قال:


> شكرا لتفهمك لحالتى والرب بقوته يحرسكمن هذا التخلف




*الشكر ليكي ع متابعتك الجميله
وربنا يفرح قلبك 
ويبارك حياتك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 أغسطس 2010)

مسيحية مصرية قال:


> سؤال صعب بس طبعا المشوار مع الثانوية العامة أصعب مشوار بس لازم نكمله ههههه




*هههههههههههه
ياريتها تيجي ع الثانويه وبس
ربنا معاكي ويوفقك دايما
وانشاء الله من الاوائل
ميرسي ع مرورك مسيحيه​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 أغسطس 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *للموبيل بتاعى 30:
> أصلى عاوزة أغيره
> هههههه
> :t30:*​




*خفه يابت :smil8:​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *خفه يابت :smil8:​*



*من يومى والنبى 
:t30:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 أغسطس 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *من يومى والنبى
> :t30:*​




*هش يابت من هنا
روحي شوفي شغلك في قسمك
والا انتي عرفه بقي :t9:​*


----------



## govany shenoda (29 أغسطس 2010)

صديق ليا طلع ناقص حبتين 
بعد عشره طويله اوي بس المصلحه غلبته
ميرسي مايكل عاي السوال الجميل ده


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 أغسطس 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> صديق ليا طلع ناقص حبتين
> بعد عشره طويله اوي بس المصلحه غلبته
> ميرسي مايكل عاي السوال الجميل ده




*ميرسي ع مرورك يا جوفاني


نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## روزي86 (29 أغسطس 2010)

للحزن والضيق

ميرسي ليك يا ميكي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> للحزن والضيق
> 
> ميرسي ليك يا ميكي
> 
> ربنا يعوضك




*ربنا يبعد عنك اي حزن وضيق 
ويفرح قلبك وحياتك دايما
ميرسي روزي ع مرورك
نورتيني​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 أغسطس 2010)

للامل الضايع​


----------



## zama (30 أغسطس 2010)

هقولها لأخطائى ..

أشكرك  ..


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أغسطس 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> للامل الضايع​





*الامل موجود لسه
ربنا يرجع الامور زي الاول واحسن
شكرا ع مرورك سندريلا​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أغسطس 2010)

zama قال:


> هقولها لأخطائى ..
> 
> أشكرك  ..




*شكرا ع مرورك

نورتني​*


----------

